# Making and using live backing tracks



## morzzzzz (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to the site. Hope you folks are well.

I'm just starting to delve into the wonderful world of live backing tracks for my band. My band is a progressive/experimental rock band that is influenced by post-hardcore and metal/"djent" bands. Many of my favorite bands use backing tracks to supplement their live sound and most of them are solid bands so I figured I should try to emulate what they do (not in terms of music however). I've started small using short pre-song interludes that I play from my iPhone, through a DI the venue has, and eventually the PA. No click tracks or anything because there isn't any playback during songs. (Hell, I'm still having trouble convincing my drummer to play to a click)

The problem is when it comes to things like live playback and interludes, no one seems to be willing to share secrets about it unless its about how you set it all up in the computer and on stage. Either it's taboo or I just can't find it! What synths/VSTs/programs are people using to make their backing tracks? I'm into the programming styles of bands such as Periphery, (old) Woe, Is Me, At The Skylines, Of Machines etc so check them out if you need specificity into what kind of programming I mean.

Also I have my own idea of it, but what is in your live backing track rig? What have you found works and what have you found that doesn't? Any suggestions or things to avoid?


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is how to set it up



As for actually programming in the sense of making interludes, intros ect thats a whole other ballgame.

Its funny cause I am remaking my click track right now dropping in some 808's


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 2, 2013)

Just google "free VSTi" or something along those lines and start looking...you should be finding your own sounds...


----------



## BenSolace (Apr 8, 2013)

To be honest, I don't think many songs are automatically assigned backing tracks - it's usually something that gets included whilst the song is being written. I find that when a song is being transferred to "live format," the backing tracks will contain any non-traditional instruments (orchestras/synths etc, assuming you dont have a keyboard player), and any guitar parts that you *need *to hear but cant neccessarily play due to practicality reasons.

When I'm writing a song, I know that there will be pretty much a full orchestra accompanying the guitars/bass etc. but I don't know exactly what instruments/melodies until I come to compose them.

Regarding programs, most people come to use certain programs through trial and error and recommendation. For example, I started using Logic's inbuilt orchestral plugins, but now I use Miroslav Philharmonik as I think they sound better and have a more realistic range of sounds. I use Logic's inbuilt synths for a lot of stuff as I find them to be quite good. That being said, I don't have much experience with the more expensive synths like Spectrasonics stuff - ignorance is bliss i guess...

What kind of stuff are you looking to do? That might help people suggest what programs they find best.

EDIT: I just noticed that you did mention some bands that have the sounds you want (though I have only heard Periphery and cannot research the others at work). I don't go for that kind of stuff, so beyond orchestral stuff and the odd synthy bit I can't help much


----------

